# Visa for infant born in Dubai



## DB31 (Aug 15, 2011)

wondering if anyone have experience with this.
my son was born in Dubai in Aug last year. We got him his visa on my husband's sponsorship, all fine, but then my husband changed jobs and his visa was cancelled, as well as my son's. This is maybe about 4-5 months ago. We haven't yet applied for a new visa for my son as in the first place the new company took forever to process my husband's and then we had other problems where his salary was never transferred on time, etc etc. So through all this it completely slipped our minds until now.

Does anyone know if we'lll be fined? I read on the website of min. of residency and naturlization that you get fined per from 120 days from the birth of your son. But just wondering if it applies if his visa was cancelled. 
If so, think we're looking at a hefty amount! :confused2:


----------

